# Rouge vs Murano. Help please!!



## Roma21690 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am in the process of looking for a car and have found a 2003 murano with 68,000 miles for $6500 from a private seller, EXCELLENT condition, and a 2008 rouge with 110,000 miles for $7100 from Nissan dealer also in excellent condition!!. What do you guys think? Pros and cons of both if able please!! My husband is extremely mechanical but he has never worked on either of these although he is familiar with the CVT somewhat.


----------



## 06murano (Jan 6, 2008)

For one, you will have 10,000 miles left on the cvt warranty for the rogue because its for 10 years or 120,000 miles. Since rogue is 4 cylinder it is easier to work on, and save more gas. However because it's a 4 cylinder, you won't have the pick up that the murano has. Nor as roomy as the murano. 
I say it depends on which car you like better. Also you'll probably have more to fix on the murano even thou it has fewer miles just because of the age. My 2 cents...I like the feel of the murano better than the rogue. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Slickone (May 23, 2006)

2003 Murano = 25 MPG highway. 2008 Rogue = 27 MPG highway.
2008 probably does better in a crash than a 2003.
Drive the Rogue to see if you can deal with that particular CVT, which has a rubber band effect. FYI, the newer Nissans with CVT don't (ie. I know a 2014 Altima does not).


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Owned 2001 Murano SL also a 2008 Murano LE. Now have 2014 Rogue SL. Reason for Rogue ,New style, uses regular gas, Murano's use premium, lot better gas mileage, just retired and doing more traveling. To me, Murano's rode smoother, not much though, and of course more power. Never had trouble with any of them. Be happy to answer any questions you might have Do miss the 8 way power seat of the Murano.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Reaper1 said:


> Owned 2001 Murano SL also a 2008 Murano LE. Now have 2014 Rogue SL. Reason for Rogue ,New style, uses regular gas, Murano's use premium, lot better gas mileage, just retired and doing more traveling. To me, Murano's rode smoother, not much though, and of course more power. Never had trouble with any of them. Be happy to answer any questions you might have Do miss the 8 way power seat of the Murano.


2001 doesn't exist my friend. First year was 2003.

I loved my 2003 Murano SL, I'd take it over a new Rogue. Even a new Murano, minus the 2015. Haven't driven the redesign.


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry Typo Meant 2003


----------

